# MONSTER at bob sikes 3 day report



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I have been fishing bob sikes for the past three nights so here it is

1st day-we got out around 9.it started off pretty slow but after about two hours we got a good bite and landed a 24 inch red.:thumbup:after that red we caught some decent sized white trout and some decent black snapper but nothing huge so we decided to pack it up around 12


3nd day- we got out there around 6 and started to kill the white trout.we managed around 15 trout within an hour.afteer that it slowed down and had a couple big reds on but they all broke off.my brother did manage to get snagged and instead of popping the line and decided to yank on it and snapped my rod.


3rd day-we got out around 9 and after about ten minutes i landed a MONSTER!!! i was reeling up my bait and i feel a big weight at the end of my line.i was thinking stingray because it wanted to stay at the bottom but it also wasnt pulling so i didnt know what it was. i managed to get it up and it turned out to be a MONSTER can filled with sand and a fiddler crab.other thsn that and some ladys we didnt have any luck.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

all were caught on live shrimp on a carlina rig or cut bait


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey, at least you didn't end up w/ a big goose egg! Way ta catch a few!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If you want to catch White Trout cut bait is the best. To me White Trout are nasty..!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

im not a big fan of white trout but my brothers friend loves white trout.have been tearing up live shrimp but the bigger ones ate large chunks of ladyfish.

thanks jason


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Any keeper black snapper?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> Any keeper black snapper?


 we managed a few but the majority were small.a guy we were talking to said he was catching some big ones before we got there.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

if you were using cut shrimp for those trout and snapper or even live shrimp on a carolina rig weren't those damn pinfish tearing you up? how did u avoid them? i seem to be a pinfish magnet wherever i go all summer, they won't leave me alone


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

stevesmi said:


> if you were using cut shrimp for those trout and snapper or even live shrimp on a carolina rig weren't those damn pinfish tearing you up? how did u avoid them? i seem to be a pinfish magnet wherever i go all summer, they won't leave me alone


Actually ihavent caught a pinfish in a while.we actuallyhave tried to catch some pinfish but couldnt.i guess ive been getting lucky or it might be im using a pretty big hook.i have noticed that when i fish closer to the shore i catch em so try to move down a little.hope you manage to get out of them.


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

I've been trying to catch the pinfish myself. I usually do well when i have a few of those handy to freeline. Haven't been able to catch any though.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

southern yakker said:


> Actually ihavent caught a pinfish in a while.we actuallyhave tried to catch some pinfish but couldnt.i guess ive been getting lucky or it might be im using a pretty big hook.i have noticed that when i fish closer to the shore i catch em so try to move down a little.hope you manage to get out of them.


that might be the best tip i've read on here since i've been a member. 

i will give that a shot


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Small hooks and pieces of shrimp for pinfish. Live white trout will catch big reds, specks and flounder.


----------

